# RAF Coltishall ATC Tower..Norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Apr 29, 2019)

So last year when I went to Coltishall the tower was locked, so a quick message from pretty vacant who was visiting it later said it was wide open. So I decided to nip down and see it for myself. Its fairly stripped off its features, but it does have some nice colours and its always nice to get in a tower. The ATC tower is a concrete one, and was built after the original one was bombed. It was extended during the cold war and contained offices, visual control room, a balloon room, airfield lighting controls and bedrooms for the meterological and control officer. Since the airfield closed in 2006 the tower has laid empty since. 



















































































































Quite away around the perimeter track is this tiny little building I found. its known a the B centre and worked in coordination with the A station, which would be controlled by the console in local control. the switched commands would would be sent from the console and converted to codes by the relay rack. These would then be sent by six pairs of telephone cables to the B centre. This would then allow the codes to be read and select the correct lights to be put on.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 30, 2019)

That's fascinating!
Love the feel of the upper room of the control tower - I dunno, just gives a nice feeling?
With runway lights I hadn't realised how much went into them. Would love a look inside one of those switch boxes.
Interesting place that and far more than just a tower.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 30, 2019)

Nicely done, Im still yet to see this one, excellent job there!


----------



## Newage (Apr 30, 2019)

What a cool looking place to have a mooch around - like it mate.

Cheers Newage


----------



## rockfordstone (Apr 30, 2019)

lovely set of pictures mate


----------



## HughieD (Apr 30, 2019)

Like you say Mikey, always nice to get inside one of these, even if they are a bit bare. You did a proper job on that one mate!


----------



## steviefry125 (Apr 30, 2019)

well worth a visit,if you dont mind being stalked online by the security "Dog unit"


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 30, 2019)

That's a nice control tower.


----------



## short memory 83 (Apr 30, 2019)

The small room with a bed in was locked for years,i always wanted to look in there. Great pics. Also I have an update on the old officers mess located off site. Last summer there was an online auction and the mess was purchased from the council for over £800,000 last bid.......but remained desolate.....until today!! I saw equipment brought in and bods working. So heads up to hurry with any last splores as I reckon it will be sealed tight soon,plus if they bring back those dogs,they always used to ping me.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 1, 2019)

Thank you all for the comments and yeah it's deffo a nice wander..yeah I know they are starting work on here soon..the old secca I think you will find is looking after the mess short memory and after your last comment on another coltishall post off mine were you were saying about slack security and ways too get in.the old security screen shot that and posted on his fb page, saying basically what a good job he did when looking after the site, showing that security check the forums. Because he said it in his post. Meant too be quite a nice bloke though


----------

